# New Comedy Central logo



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

http://www.comedycentral.com/?xrs=sem_g_com_commedycentral








Hm.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Its a bit strange looking. There was a discussion on the new logo in this thread [link].


----------



## Avder (Feb 6, 2010)

Looks like the logo for the Caldari State in the space MMORPG game EVE.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Looks like the COPYRIGHT MARK that been bitten into.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I saw it tonight on The Daily Show (I only watch Comedy Central for the news).

Looks like the new Comedy Central will be more in place next week ...
http://www.comedycentral.com/jan2011/


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I'd say that new logo required at least 6-7 tequila shots to create... :eek2:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I see that they've started using the new logo and type in their programming. Personally I don't care for it. I like the concept, sort of turning comedy on its ear, but yes, it's too similar to a copyright symbol and too plain. The old logo was certainly due for replacement but I just can't buy that this was the best one they were presented with.


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

Did ABC just buy this station?? It looks putrid in my opinion.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

It's smaller and less conspicuous. For THAT reason, I'm happier.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

djlong said:


> It's smaller and less conspicuous. For THAT reason, I'm happier.


I absolutely agree -- it could have been a lot worse.

Also happy to see that, on the HD feed, they're still locating the logo bug in the very lower right corner of the HD picture, rather than putting it within the SD area as so many other networks do.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

It reminds me of the old vector-graphics game Star Castle:


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

trainman said:


> I absolutely agree -- it could have been a lot worse.


Yeah, they could have followed Sci-Fi's lead and renamed the network to something like "komyDsentrl."

-- Roger


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

When I saw it last night... it reminded me of the Carolco logo...


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Reminds me too much of the Comcast logo.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Beerstalker said:


> Reminds me too much of the Comcast logo.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah, Mrs. Shadow thought that too. 

I am wondering if it's a first step in rebranding themselves as "The C" or something like that.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

We used to have The Comedy Channel... and then "Ha!". One of those (I forget which) was owned by HBO... and ultimately they merged to become the Comedy Central that is with us today.

Just for reference in case speculation of a name change gets any legs.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Reminds me of the Comcast logo.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

At least CC is keeping their name in the logo ...








Starbucks New Logo
She seems to keep getting closer and closer.

BTW: I liked the old CC logo and thought it tied in nicely with Jon Stewart's globe. It probably needed an update.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

ndole_mbnd said:


> http://www.comedycentral.com/?xrs=sem_g_com_commedycentral
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll never understand why a company finds it necessary to go and fix something which was not broken. There was nothing wrong with the old Comedy Central logo.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Because, things begin to look dated. If a logo can't be timeless, it should be fresh. Even classics like the CBS "eye" need dusting off now and again.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Both the old and new logos suck.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> We used to have The Comedy Channel... and then "Ha!". One of those (I forget which) was owned by HBO... and ultimately they merged to become the Comedy Central that is with us today..


Comedy Channel was owned by HBO, HA! was owned by MTV Networks/Viacom. After the merger, Comedy Central was operated as a joint venture of the two for years (the corporate name was "Comedy Partners"), but eventually HBO sold out to Viacom.

Interestingly, despite the ownership, Comedy Channel was more trying to be the "MTV of comedy," with VJs introducing comedy clips -- that programming style carried on as "Short Attention Span Theater" after the merger. (Although they did have some long-form programming, such as "Mystery Science Theater 3000" and old HBO stand-up specials.) HA! was mostly sitcom reruns and the like.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> Starbucks New Logo
> She seems to keep getting closer and closer.


Don't look at it!

It's like that video... where if you watch it, the girl crawls out of the well and comes after you!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Because, things begin to look dated. If a logo can't be timeless, it should be fresh. Even classics like the CBS "eye" need dusting off now and again.


The new comedy central logo definitely looks like it was designed by a pre-schooler. I have to wonder how much the good folks at Comedy Central paid to have that drawn up (hopefully it wasn't more then a cost of a gumball)


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

It's been done before


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't really care for the new CC logo -- too generic.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

ndole_mbnd said:


> http://www.comedycentral.com/?xrs=sem_g_com_commedycentral
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It kind of looks like Centric's logo. LARGE!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> We used to have The Comedy Channel... and then "Ha!". One of those (I forget which) was owned by HBO... and ultimately they merged to become the Comedy Central that is with us today.
> 
> Just for reference in case speculation of a name change gets any legs.


HBO and Viacom owned HA!! I never got to see it, because TCI never got it in my area.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> It kind of looks like Centric's logo. LARGE!


Uhh, no it doesn't.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

sigma1914 said:


> Uhh, no it doesn't.


Perhaps they should dim it a bit then.


----------

